# Cracked ribs = how long off work?



## Feival (16 October 2015)

I fell off Winnie and cracked 2 ribs on Monday, I work on a large competition/livery yard and said I'd be back in Tuesday next week, but I don't see it happening tbh  I can just about get myself dressed let alone anything else. I feel awful but i'd really be more of a hindrance than a help. So what time frame might I be useful again?


----------



## MuddyMonster (16 October 2015)

My boss cracked her ribs and from memory it took a good 6-8 weeks to fully recover and a bit longer to get back in the gym. 

As your job is physical, I imagine you'd be off a fair amount of weeks - just breathing at times, hurt my boss!


----------



## sam72431 (16 October 2015)

I broke my sternum and a rib and it took me nearly two months to be able to muck out my own and six months on it still sometimes hurts don't rush your recovery it's what I did and ended up hurting for longer


----------



## Gloi (17 October 2015)

Make sure you keep well away from anybody that has a cold. Getting a cough with cracked ribs is horrible.


----------



## HashRouge (17 October 2015)

I didn't crack my ribs but I bruised them very badly (kicked by a horse, at work) and I was back in work 1 1/2 days later . It was horrible. The problem with horse jobs though is that they generally can't afford to pay you while you're sick. The fact that I was mucking out when I couldn't even get out of bed properly was completely ridiculous! I couldn't pick feet out or tack up or put rugs on, I was a bit hopeless really! I'd talk to them and see how long they are willing to give you. I could have done with a fortnight, and I hadn't actually broken anything!


----------



## Goldenstar (17 October 2015)

My Oh has broken his ribs twice ,never had a day off did it on the Saturday both times  was back to work Sunday evening .


----------



## Iwantakitten (17 October 2015)

I cracked 4 ribs in March, I was signed off (office) work for 3 weeks by the Dr. It was awful for the first 2 weeks but I started feeling better by the 3rd, was back doing my horses after the first 2 weeks but it was hard work. It was difficult to catch my breath when doing anything strenuous. Everyone heals differently so give it the time you need and make sure you take your painkillers before it starts hurting too much!


----------



## Feival (17 October 2015)

I'm only a part time extra pair of hands, So not a key staff member by any means. I'm not prepared to cause myself longer term problems by not healing properly. Been there done that, never again. I have other issues to and don't need to put myself back 6 months &#55357;&#56862;


----------



## minesadouble (17 October 2015)

When you are working with horses I'm afraid you are expected to just crack on. I had a kick that resulted in a broken arm on a Saturday. I was back at work riding and filling haynets that Monday. That was 25 years ago however, I think the equestrian wold had softened up a bit and gone a bit more down the'health and safety' route since those days!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (17 October 2015)

In Ye Olden Days they used to bandage ribs, if you go back to work you should do this imho., tight. 
I had to ride home after cracking mine [no other way home], and it was pretty sore, but  AP McCoy would just have laffed, so it all depends ..........
If you are worried, don't go.


----------



## oldie48 (17 October 2015)

I've had broken ribs on a couple of occasions and the pain does seem to vary depending on which ribs are broken. The first time I just had a couple on the front right and after a couple of days, although it was still painful it was bearable although I wouldn't have wanted to ride or do anything really heavy. Second time I had broken them front and back and TBH it was extremely painful. I did also hae stable fractures to two vertebrae but it was the ribs that were really painful.  I struggled to dress, couldn't lie down, couldn't bend over at all and would not have been safe to drive, let alone ride for at least a month. Because it was so painful to cough I got a chest infection which was horrid. I think you need to be guided by your doctor and how you feel. I don't subscribe to the view, widely held by some many in the equestrian world, that you fill yourself with painkillers and soldier on. Give yourself some time to heal and you will find that you recover more quickly than you would if you do too much too quickly.


----------



## planete (17 October 2015)

Take your painkillers and do not constrict your ribs with any kind of binding.  It is most important you keep taking a normal amount of air into both lungs or you could end up with very serious pulmonary complications.  This is why we no longer bandage ribs.


----------



## Shutterbug (17 October 2015)

Ouch!  I broke my ribs falling off while jumping and it was about 6-8 weeks before I fully recovered.  Hope you feel better soon


----------



## PolarSkye (17 October 2015)

I've broken ribs twice - once from a fall from Kali and the second time from coughing when I had the flu (yes, really).  Although I am not a professional groom, I did still carry on taking care of my own horse . . . I was often in tears from the pain and it hurt (like hell) to laugh, cough, breathe, walk . . . but I just sucked it up and got on with it.  However, I'd have struggled to do more than take care of my own . . . and, yes, it took a good six weeks before I felt properly better - actually probably a little longer (but then I'm an old git and don't mend so well as I used to).

P


----------



## Cinnamontoast (17 October 2015)

OH didn't take time off for broken ribs but tearing the intercostals was probably the worse bit, they took months to heal.


----------

